# Fiat 2.3 JTD Clutch Problem



## torwood (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello I have a 2007 Rapido 9048DF with a 2.3 JTD Fiat engine, recently in France the clutch started slipping in top gear when reaching a hill.   I suspect that the clutch plates will need replacing.   Has anyone had the same problem and have any idea how easy it is to replace the clutch and what costs are likely to be involved?


----------



## patricia (Oct 23, 2011)

*clutch problem*

we have a 2.8 fiat t.d ours went @ Whitby & it was £400 thats clutch ,labour & v.a.t


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Oct 24, 2011)

*Clutch*



torwood said:


> Hello I have a 2007 Rapido 9048DF with a 2.3 JTD Fiat engine, recently in France the clutch started slipping in top gear when reaching a hill.   I suspect that the clutch plates will need replacing.   Has anyone had the same problem and have any idea how easy it is to replace the clutch and what costs are likely to be involved?



As your van is only 5 years old I wonder why it has started slipping so early in life. Motorhomes do such low milage that the clutch usually lasts for ever. Is it that it has become contaminated with oil or clutch fluid? Only dissambly will tell you and the cost is mainly for labour as it is a long job to remove the gearbox. A clutch and pressure plate plus a clutch thrust bearing can be bought for about £110.00
Regards,
Wanderer


----------



## torwood (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for you replies, unfortunately I can not do the work myself so am dependent on garages and it hewlps to have an idea before I approach them.   Mileage so far is 25k

Robert


----------



## fairytooth (Oct 25, 2011)

I have the exact same engine in a 2007 Burstner.  Only about 13,000 miles I think.  Last winter I had problems getting in/out of gear.  Still under warranty, the dealership had the clutch fluid replaced.  The old stuff was black apparently.  This solved the problem until recently.  On a trip to Derby and back the symptoms came back only much worse and I could hardly get in/out of hear and the clutch pedal kept sticking.

Had the clutch master and slave cylinders replaced (clutch itself was fairly ok) at a cost of £850 at Portsmouth Fiat main dealer, Adams Morey (not necessarily recommended).  Fortunately the warranty covered most of the cost.


----------



## fairytooth (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes £850 is outrageous but I had little choice over who conducted the work under warranty.  Apparently the gearbox has to come out so it was the labour charge primarily not the cost of the components so much.

Normally I have a mechanic to do this sort of work for me  at sensible prices but I have heard of Heards and I will bear them in mind for MOT's etc.  Thanks for the link.

I'm not sure any of this will help the OP.


----------



## maingate (Oct 25, 2011)

Your clutch problem may be a result of the dreaded 'judder' syndrome on the Fiat X2/50 model.

Have you had the van from new?  If not, I would contact Fiat UK to see if your van has had the Fiat mods done. This involved fitting a lower reverse gear and stiffening up the engine mounts.

Does your van judder when reversing up an incline?  This would mean the mod has not been done and Fiat may still pay for it if you are pushy with them.

In severe cases, the flywheel and clutch has been badly damaged due to judder. I believe this was mostly on the 3 litre engine (Fiat still refuses to rectify them) but some 2.3 models may be affected.


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 25, 2011)

Last year, while in a Spanish shopping car park, I put the MH into reverse. It started to crunch. So I would always put the MH in reverse first and then start the engine. When I got to Germany, they said it was the slave cylinder. He removed it, inspected it and said it was fine. Refitted it and it seemed okay. He told me if ever that happened again, put the toe of your shoe under the clutch pedal and lift it up. This year, it happened again and I did what he said. It worked. To date I have not had a problem. I wonder why this happens.


----------



## torwood (Oct 25, 2011)

maingate said:


> Your clutch problem may be a result of the dreaded 'judder' syndrome on the Fiat X2/50 model....
> 
> Have you had the van from new?...



Thanks maingate, unfortunately bought the vehicle second hand but it does not suffer from the reversing judder - I checked that before I bought it.

Robert


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine has a hydraulic clutch. I have since changed the master cylinder. Thanks for bringing that to my notice. Everything is fine. You are right, it was a quick and easy job. They even drained the gearbox and cleant out a few metal shavings.


----------

